# what is the best trim dresser??



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

hi all just a question as im a newbie
what is the best trim n tyer dresser??

many thanx Russ:thumb:


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

If you want your trim to look perfect for a long time without smearing, go for Gtechniq C4. Costs a lot, but totally worth it.

On tyres, it depends on what you want... high gloss, no gloss, sating gloss?
I like the gloss I get from Zaino Z-16. (Satin Gloss imho.)


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

thanx chrisfr :thumb:

what looks best glossy trim n tyers or like a mat finis on ur trim n glossy tyers?
also if u took ur car 2 a detailer would the glossy trim n tyers finish it off 4 u or would it just look a bit in ur face wi the glossy look?

many thanx Russ


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

i love z-16 for my tyres but if you want an all round product for tyres and trim then you wont go wrong with cg new look trim gel :thumb:


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

thanx jasonbarnes

any 1 else wi any other prod's???? the more the better 

many thanx Russ


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

AutoSmart Trim Wizard - glossy on :thumb:tyres and good on exterior plastics!


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

I really like Poorboy's natural look on the black plastic trim on my car. I use Poorboy's bold n bright on the tyres, but have also had really good results with the blackfire tyre gel.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

CG New Look Trim Gel for me - just buff if you prefer a matte finish :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've just bought some Black WOW after a mate applying some to my car the other week. Really impressed with it.


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

try race glaze rubber car it is great for plastics and so on. i got mine from polishedbliss


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Defo CG New Look Trim


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Coops said:


> Defo CG New Look Trim


:thumb:I concur!!:thumb:


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

thanx guy's 
looks like a few ppl like CG new look trim 
is there any drawbacks wi CG new look trim?? i.e dosnt last long????


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

high style tryes as
triw wizard plastics as


----------



## Lasse (Sep 7, 2008)

Coops said:


> Defo CG New Look Trim


Agreed, used it yesterday for the first time. Impressed is all there is to say!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

ay a goo wi sum megz 2 :thumb:


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

megz is da biz init


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

auto smart highstyle for tyres and plastics,i find it loads better then triw wizard


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Lasse said:


> Agreed, used it yesterday for the first time. Impressed is all there is to say!


I'm also a fan of the CG new look


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Rsskwil said:


> thanx guy's
> looks like a few ppl like CG new look trim
> is there any drawbacks wi CG new look trim?? i.e dosnt last long????


Only drawback is its messy to use as its a Gel, so wear gloves, apart from that no others really

John


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Chemical guys trim gel for me


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

John-R- said:


> Only drawback is its messy to use as its a Gel, so wear gloves, apart from that no others really
> 
> John


i use either sonus tyre dressing or cg v.r.p dressall which are both gels (sonus is a bit runnier though) and ive never had problems with them being messy to use..


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> i use either sonus tyre dressing or cg v.r.p dressall which are both gels (sonus is a bit runnier though) and ive never had problems with them being messy to use..


More on my hands than anything else, not the car

John


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

John-R- said:


> More on my hands than anything else, not the car
> 
> John


get you now:thumb: the sonus one is great but needs to be a bit thicker imo


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried the ASTONISH black trim restorer, I have it on selected parts of trim at moment as a trial , looks good so far.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

My go to product is definately 303 Protectant, but it doesn't last long at all. I have recently started using Optimum Opti-bond tire and trim dressing and absolutely love it!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> auto smart highstyle for tyres and plastics,i find it loads better then triw wizard


Really? In what way?

Trim Wizard looks very similar to Highstyle on tyres but lasts twice as long and Highstyle is pretty long lasting in its own right.

How do you apply? Best way is scrub the tyres then dry them and apply the Trim Wizard with a sponge. It lasts for weeks on my car, infact to remove it properly i need a really strong mix of G101.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

mellowfellow said:


> Has anyone tried the ASTONISH black trim restorer, I have it on selected parts of trim at moment as a trial , looks good so far.


my mate swears by astonish products he has a huge range of them, and tbh i think they are fantastic value for money,

they might not be the best stuff out there and you might need to use them often but at the prices (he gets them all from the pound shop) they are great cos you don't mind buying a couple of bottles at a time,



christian900se said:


> My go to product is definately 303 Protectant, but it doesn't last long at all. I have recently started using Optimum Opti-bond tire and trim dressing and absolutely love it!


really :doublesho

i've not used 303 on trim but i was under the inpression that 303 was a super protectant and would last for many many months???


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

nicp2007 said:


> really :doublesho
> 
> i've not used 303 on trim but i was under the inpression that 303 was a super protectant and would last for many many months???


It lasts looks wise on the exterior for a week or maybe just a bit more in terms of visual appearance. I'm sure the protection is still there, and it is dead easy to apply which makes up for the durability a bit.


----------

